# Next Sunday



## robert flynt (Mar 25, 2018)

Something I made for Easter a few years back.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 25, 2018)

That is superb! I now the wood is olive but what is the guard and spacer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 25, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> That is superb! I now the wood is olive but what is the guard and spacer


The guard is nickle/silver and the spacer is blood jasper.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 25, 2018)

@robert flynt that is an amazing knife. How did you drill our the the blood jasper and shape it? I looked into stone for handle material and found you needed some pretty pricey equipment to cut and polish stone. If it is a trade secret I understand.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 26, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> @robert flynt that is an amazing knife. How did you drill our the the blood jasper and shape it? I looked into stone for handle material and found you needed some pretty pricey equipment to cut and polish stone. If it is a trade secret I understand.


It is the recon. stuff, jasper powder mixed with polimers . Sorry I should have been more specific.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 26, 2018)

Very cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Olive wood is such a gorgeous wood, and you did it justice on your projects! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

